# Is the media's constant reporting of security issues distracting from the sports



## BBH (18 July 2012)

I'm finding the constant media coverage of the downfall of G4S too much. Its starting to put a dampener on the event and may unnecessarily worry people.

Such a huge project was always going to have some blip but why highlight to the whole world we are focusing on whats gone wrong and not celebrating a fantastic occasion. 

I know security is a major issue and headache but I really feel its time to move on and really celebrate the achievements of all who put the games together and all the competitors who have made it to the games.

Personally I'm not worried about security.


----------



## mtj (18 July 2012)

Given the company's record regarding the prison service, I prefer the army doing security.


----------



## BBH (18 July 2012)

mtj said:



			Given the company's record regarding the prison service, I prefer the army doing security.
		
Click to expand...


Yes I thought that when they were awarded the contract. Makes you wonder why they weren't put under more scrutiny to make sure they were achieving.


----------



## Jo_x (18 July 2012)

I dont care about G4S tbh. They had a contingency plan in place (the army) and theyre using it. Im sure it'll be fine.

I wish they would focus more on the sports, I do find how they talk to athletes on tv a bit patronising though. "What would a gold medal mean to you" "It would mean everything, be amazing...." Come on, what else are they going to say haha?! "Oh not much really, Ive already got one at home..." I think not


----------



## Wizzkid (19 July 2012)

I agree wish they would stop banging on about it!


----------

